# Best music for writing fantasy?



## Mythic Scribes

Do you listen to music when writing?  I do.  It helps me to focus.  

Do you have any recommendations for music that inspires you?


----------



## kjjcarpenter

Instrumental music mainly. Michael Giacchino is a must for me. He creates such vibrant songs that can fit into any given situation and seem plausible. 
Howard Shore is great too, especially for his work on Lord of the Rings. His music feels more vibrant than the films themselves.
If you've ever heard of Immediate Music, I don't think I would need to say more. They create songs for movie trailers, and their music is quite epic in scale, the Latin lyrics adding a sense of mysticism.
Bruce Faulconer, Charlie Clouser and Ellen Mejiers are all equally high on my writing playlist, too. Each with a distinct style for differently themed chapters.
Those are but a few of mine.


----------



## Black Dragon

Immediate Music?  Is that the name of a musical group, or is it more of a scoring company?

I totally agree with you about Howard Shore's Lord of the Rings score.  It is always inspiring.

Of course Basil Poledouris's scores are often great for inspiration.  In particular, I recommend his music for Conan the Barbarian and Flesh + Blood.

If you want to try something more random, there's a shoutcast station called Radio Rivendell.  They play fantasy music all day long, much of it coming from films and video games.  Everything they play is worthwhile, and it really can get your creative juices flowing.


----------



## kjjcarpenter

It's more of a scoring company. They don't release their songs or albums commercially, and the only way you can get them is by downloading said songs from torrents.

I'm going to go out on the limb and check out Radio Rivendell. Sounds interesting!


----------



## Taree

I like to listen to various genres on my iPod by using the shuffle feature.  Different styles of music can often supply new imaginings for my short stories.  I've only written two short fantasy stories, with the other four being of different nature.

Taking some time out to lie down and listen to music allows me to come up with changes or additions which fill in the story.

Perhaps my method for choosing music is not the same as everyone else's.  I think that it all comes down to what moves you to be creative at your best.


----------



## ScaryFairyPrincess

I think that it depends entirely on the situation that you're writing about, if its fighting then it has to be some good ol' heavy metal, however if its something like a death or a romance then choose the music that would best fit the situation, i usually spend the same time finding just the right songs as i do actually writing.


----------



## Legerdemain

Last of the Mohicans is a great soundtrack... yeah, heavy metal doesn't work too well for my more cerebral stuff, but I like it well enough when I'm writing action... 

BD's on the spot with LotR's music, that's fantastic.  Carmina Burana!


----------



## Ravana

Anything. More specifically, anything that lets you shut out background noise. You might find instrumentals work better if you can't background the lyrics; for me, though, they aren't distracting—whereas anything spoken makes it very difficult to concentrate on the writing. (Music, even vocalic, is processed by a different part of the brain than speech/text is, for anyone who didn't know.)

I wouldn't worry too much about matching "moods"; if anything, I try to avoid it, as any section of writing is going to require more than just the dominant mood of the action (not all of your concrete description in a fight scene is going to be violent… possibly not even most of it).


----------



## Black Dragon

Taree said:


> I like to listen to various genres on my iPod by using the shuffle feature.


 

The Ipod shuffle feature can be a lifesaver.  When you're creative juices aren't quite flowing, nothing mixes it up like shuffling your playlist.


----------



## Black Dragon

ScaryFairyPrincess said:


> i usually spend the same time finding just the right songs as i do actually writing.


 
I've been known to spend more time selecting music than actually writing.  Unfortunately, sometimes putting together your playlist can become another excuse to procrastinate.


----------



## Vita Numinous

Oh wow...  music I use can range from industrial, oldies, goofy modern dance songs, pop, bellydance accompanyment, opera, classical, various movie soundtrack bits (the ones that are less recognizable, but still very lovely or inspiring, so I don't get the movie popping up in my head while I work), or soft instrumental depending on what it's needed for.  I love my iPod so very, very much.  I'll end up with playlists for books, characters, particular scenes.  I particularly like making a mix that one of my modern fantasy characters or another would actually listen to.  Sometimes this can be hilarious, and it almost always helps me get to know my character.  For sword and sorcery style fantasy I tend to like Loreena McKennit quite a bit, for starters.  I also have some Gregorian chant, medieval instrumental from the French courts, or sometimes I can get some kind of new age-y music to fit.  If I currently needed more I would probably try to use Loreena McKennit's name in one of those "help me find songs like this" programs you can find (like the one attached to iTunes, if you use that, I forget the name).  Of course, it always depends on the mood I want and the scene I'm specifically working on that sitting.


----------



## Black Dragon

Ravana said:


> AYou might find instrumentals work better if you can't background the lyrics; for me, though, they aren't distracting


 
Hey Ravana!

Welcome to the community.  I've been enjoying some of your posts.

I'm in the camp that prefers instrumental music when writing.  Either that, or the vocals are in a language that I can't understand (Latin, Gaelic, etc).  If I hear and comprehend the lyrics, it becomes harder to transport myself into my special world.


----------



## Black Dragon

Valerie Schwartz said:


> For sword and sorcery style fantasy I tend to like Loreena McKennit quite a bit, for starters.


 
Hi Valerie!

I'm not familiar with Loreena McKennit.  What kind of music is she known for?  Is she a singer?


----------



## Ravana

Black Dragon said:


> Welcome to the community.  I've been enjoying some of your posts.


 
Thanks, and thanks. 

For me, whether or not lyrics interfere with my thinking usually comes down to familiarity: if it's a song I know well, it parses about the same way instrumental music does, and often results in a very "comfortable" state. I can see where different people would react differently, though. The most important thing for me is to kill any spoken voice input: it becomes difficult not only to write, but even to read, if I can distinguish speech from background noise.


----------



## Vita Numinous

Loreena McKennitt's music is called "eclectic Celtic" on her website, though some of my favorite stuff has touches of middle eastern and spanish flavor from some travelling she'd done.  They are vocals with accoustic sounding instrumental, and sometimes her lyrics come from poems or themes from fairy tales or old Celtic myths.  Luckily, her voice is very gentle.  I can let the whole thing be background while I work, or I can take one of the songs ("The Bonny Swan" comes to mind) and enjoy the brief story.


----------



## Black Dragon

Was it Lorena Mckennitt who recorded a haunting version of "Bonny Portmore?"  They used to use it a lot in the Highlander TV Series.


----------



## Vita Numinous

Black Dragon said:


> Was it Lorena Mckennitt who recorded a haunting version of "Bonny Portmore?"  They used to use it a lot in the Highlander TV Series.


 
Yeah, I think it very well might be.  I'd have to pull out some Highlander DVDs to be sure.  Haunting definitely describes the effect she can put out there, at times.  Beautiful.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

Summoning. The end. Honestly, what else can compare? A band that owes its entire existence to Tolkien and is capable of basing a song around the Cottage of Lost Play surely deserves a mention, even if only a tiny percentage of humans will ever listen to them? They are my paving-stones through life; if at some point I meander, the distant star we aim for remains the same.


----------



## willg71

To be honest I don't think I ever used music to write. SCULPTING, Oh ya, I don't think I could I could go on a 48 hour sculpting bender without music but writing? I need structure when I write plus I tend to talk aloud for my characters, particularly if the conversation is heated or manic. My upstairs neighbor thinks I'm a schizophrenic sociopath. I tend to have too much going on in my head and the music becomes a chaotic distraction. There's nothing I hate more than gasping a difficult concept for a story, only to loose it do to a tune in my head, distracting me from my goal. Works great for sculpting though, my style thrives of chaos and happy mistakes. I guess you could say literature and art are like my Jeckle and Hyde scenarios.


----------



## Greybeard

willg71 said:


> To be honest I don't think I ever used music to write. SCULPTING, Oh ya


 
What music best facilitates sculpting?


----------



## willg71

Greybeard said:


> What music best facilitates sculpting?


 
I should note first that I use a lot of noisy power tools to sculpt so my head phones cover my ears for protection. I refuse to go def for the sake of art. as far as music selections there is no one style to choose from. When I sculpt I like to indulge my darker half unless the piece is a request or commissioned piece. currently I'm going back to my roots and working on a dragon made from a section of the Amistad slave ship. the music I selected is the sound track to the film Queen of the damned and Bauhaus's Bela Lugosi's dead. I know, I know, kind of vamp theme going on. On another piece in the works, is a sleeping kitten with angle wings. one wing folded under as for a bed and the other used like a blanket or protective covering. I haven't quite decided yet, the piece is still revealing its self to me, it's still too fresh form me to make any active decisions in it's ultimate direction. for the kitten sculpture I listen to kate Bush mostly, with some enigma and Gregorian monk chants. Its all very meditative in nature and helps tame the beast that would other wise direct me to hasty random actions. the Kitten is a departure from my style and I have to admit it's kind of scary for me. It is the flaws and imperfections in my work that breaths life into my sculptures. I fear the piece will turn out too perfect and thus appear lifeless and plastic. Listen to me go on about sculptures when this is a forum dedicated to literary pursuits, though I do wish I could figure out how to post a photo of the dragon in its current state. This site is the proper theme for it. Maybe I could use it as a profile pic. Oh, how could I forget THE CULT, they have been and always will be my go to band when no other tune seems to inspire me. I am particularly fond of their albums SONIC TEMPLE, LOVE and ELECTRIC. I hope that somewhat answered your question Greybeard.
OK, so if anyone is interested I added a photo album to my profile. It's photo's of the current state of the dragon sculpture I spoke of above. Bare in mind this is only the rough state and will likely look pretty different when I get around to completing it over the next few weeks.
OK, I think this is the link to the sculpture, I'll figure this out sooner or later


----------



## willg71

That didn't seem to work out like I'd hoped but maybe this will do the trick?


----------



## Meg the Healer

I listen to all types when I write. But I do find myself listening to more instrumental and Celtic music for the most part. Also, I listen to Christophe Beck. He did a lot of the compositions for Buffy and Angel and I've always been impressed with his music. I'm also a fan of Joseph LoDuca. I will on occassion listen to music with lyrics when I write and that ranges anywhere from Seether to Reba!


----------



## Chilari

What I listen to depends on what sort of scene I'm writing. I have a rock and pop playlist I listen to generally, not just when writing but also when walking in to uni, working out at the gym, or just playing computer games. Sometimes I select particular tracks from this to listen to when I start writing a scene, but it's on shuffle so while I might start with Feeder's Renegades the next track could be Simon and Garfunkle's The Boxer or Muse's Starlight.

I also sometimes listen to the Lord of the Rings soundtrack when writing, but not very often. I'm more likely to listen to Ludovico Einaudi, Enya, or a folk band I know (and my know I mean the violinist used to be my boss and my dad has music lessons from the lead guitarist), Whalebone. Their latest album, Three Fires, is absolutely brilliant and available for download on Amazon. Just FYI.


----------



## Ophiucha

I can be listening to anything, be it Lady Gaga or Pyotr Tchaikovsky. I just need that noise in the background in order to concentrate on anything, and either don't listen to the music at all, or are just not distracted by it. If I am listening to music for the sake of getting in the mood to write, though, as opposed to just writing, I'll probably listen to symphonic or power metal, as most of the lyrics directly relate to the subject matter.


----------



## Fodwocket

I listen to all sorts of things when I write, and different characters and scenes tend to have their own songs (many).  But for a truly epic inspirational song, where every moment of it puts images in my head, I love Ghost Love Score by Nightwish.


----------



## LadyPamela

I love listening to music as I write. Music is my muse! I second (or third?) Loreena McK. Her music has a gentle, almost haunting quality that puts me in the zone! Can feel Celtic, medieval or eastern, depending on the song. Medeival Babes has some fun songs. I love instrumental soundtracks, too. LoTR,  Eragon (terrible movie, but the music is epic!), anything Hans Zimmer, even the soundtrack to the TV show 'Planet Earth' has some great music to set a certain mood!

I look for unusual music, because you never know when an obscure song might be just perfect for that one scene. I recently downloaded a Cirque de Soleil soundtrack, and it's awesome! Heavy drumbeats, a little chanting, etc. Just what I need for my Amariyan legionaries!

I do tend to stay away from the heavier rock. Never really been my thing. And songs with lyrics can be a double edged sword; inspiring and distracting!

I love all the suggestions I read here. I'm always on the lookout for new music to set my muse soaring!


----------



## Amanita

Well, unlike many others here I tend to use music with lyrics for writing and creating my stories. 
I'm always searching for songs with lyrics that fit with various scenes in my stories, and when I've found one it often greatly helps me to get the feelings involved down on paper.
I don't have one specific genre of music I'm using but take everything I like and consider suitable. I also often have "character songs" for various people in my stories and I tend to make various thematic lists depending on the scenes in question.
Bands I'm listening to rather frequently include Blind Guardian a German band singing in English with many fantasy-themed songs, Subway to Sally, who mainly have darker-themed song suitable for darker scenes and characters, and ASP two German alternative Rock-bands. Besides that, there are plenty of popular and less popular bands and singers (including Lady Gaga and Chris de Burgh), I like a few songs of. Any real fan of a certain kind of music would be shocked.


----------



## Mdnight Falling

It depends on the scene I'm writing. If it's a good firght scene... I go with death metal LOL.. tender scenes I listen to slow stuff.. jazz, easy listening, love songs.... It helps me get into the char's head to write what's going on. When 've completed something and I'm omg happy with it (That's such a rare occurance LOL) I will play something retardedly stupid and prance around like a moron out of happiness LMAO


----------



## Chilari

I hate to res an old thread, but it was that or start a new one on basically the same topic. I'm switching projects at the moment and I'm looking for a new album to listen to while writing. The album I was listening to while working on the previous project (on hold as of yesterday because of unsurmountable problems) was Mumford & Sons' Sign No More. It worked because of the variety of emotions portrayed while still sounding coherent. But now I so strongly associate that album with the story I was working on that if any songs from it come on my shuffled playlist, without even noticing I just start thinking of it. The down side of musical associations.

What I need is something I can listen to for hours at a time on repeat, which isn't too repetitive but at the same time not too jarring, but with a variety of moods. I'd go with Einaudi's Nightbook, but since (a) one of those songs is now strongly associated with the old story and (b) many of the songs are part of my bed time playlist and send me off to sleep, it wouldn't work.


----------



## Map the Dragon

My music tastes (even when writing) are varied.

Ben Harper
Jack Johnson
Eddie Vedder (with or without Pearl Jam) - try his Into the Wild Soundtrack - Holy crap on a stick!
90s stuff...
Classical sometimes gets the juices flowing.
um.....errr....shh, don't tell anyone - Michael Jackson

and more.


----------



## Crystal Lacrymosa

If I'm listening to music when I write it is varied, anywhere from Evanescence to Ali Project. But once I get deep into what I'm writing, the music fades out and I don't even hear it anymore. It helps me get into my mode for writing. But the funny thing is if my mom disturbs me while I'm writing and I turn off the music I get snapped out of it. Usually the song I'm listening to fits what I'm writing, but like I said it fades out over time for me.


----------



## myrddin173

I mostly listen to country and celtic music.  If I want a scene to be really epic though I loop Saga-This is My Road by Kanon over and over again because I just love it.


----------



## sashamerideth

I am listening to I Fight Dragons right now, got a thing for chiptunes.


----------



## drumsinthedeep

I love movie soundtracks for writing. My favorites include the Gladiator soundtrack, Robin Hood (the new ridley scott one) Lord of the Rings, A Game of Thrones, Braveheart and Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Chilari

I can't really write to soundtracks, because I find I end up thinking of the movie rather than the story I'm meant to be writing. The two albums I have recently started writing to are First Days of Spring by Noah and the Whale and This is War by 30 Seconds to Mars. Both are very good albums.


----------



## Raziel

From all that I've tried to get '_into the mood_' to write I have always found that there is a formula.  This being for me; A a pair of headphones; B The soundtrack for "_Fight Club_".  For some reason this album, with it's dark style and content it brings me to the _underbelly_; the dregs of society. _To the place of those dark little corners that hide the most intelligent of thieves in the night_, the flow that brings good content.  I suggest this for/from one writer to another. Try it once and see what you come up with. Worst is you won't like it.  

Then again it could just be me.  Somehow that album (mainly done by the "Dust 
Brothers") captured an essence that cannot be recreated.  Just givin' you my 'two cents'.


----------



## Raziel

Map the Dragon said:


> um.....errr....shh, don't tell anyone - Michael Jackson
> 
> and more.


 
"Hheheh"..I won't say nothin' I be from the same era...oops, said too much.  Sometimes guilty pleasures are guilty for a reason. No pun intended...but reached. Again I say "hehe..."(ever much liked 'lol' as a way of chuckling in text.) Good one though.


----------



## CicadaGrrl

I make extensive playlists these days.  I actually don't listen to much instrumental.  However, my last playlist stretched from South Pacific to Nikki Minaj and back again.  In truth, I leave the TV on while I write more than music.  TV is white noise (I'm used to working in a loud, chaotic environ), but playlists I create to be maps of my life, so they distract me more.


----------



## lawrence

I love to have music playing as I write or paint. I adore Shores' Lord of the Rings score and have the full versions, I don't listen to them quite as much these days. I played them several times a week for about four years ha ha ! Obsessed or what?

Currently I often play the Transformers scores (not soundtracks) by Stecve Jablonsky...all three scores are beautiful and lend themselves extremely well to the epic fantasy moving picture show playing across my minds eye as I write !


----------



## Sheilawisz

I get loads of inspiration from listening to Leaves' Eyes when I write my fantasy stories, especially these songs:

1- Elegy
2- Skraelings
3- Norwegian Lovesong
4- The Thorn
5- Twilight Sun
6- A Winter Poem
7- Misseri

Sheila


----------



## RobW

I like to listen to Nobuo Uematsu (i think he blows John Williams out of the water). I also like Kate Covington A.K.A. Erutan. She does a lot of vocal covers from Nobuo Uematsu as well as others. you can look her up on youtube as Katethegreat19. 

My favorite cover by her:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ob2aOsVTKA

My favorite original by her:
Song of the Goddess: The Eternal Path ~ composed and performed by Erutan (katethegreat19) - YouTube


----------



## UnintentionallyHeroic

I definitely suggest Immediate Music and Future World Music. Most music can be distracting while writing, but I find this is only so when the songs do not have a sort of mystical aura. These two mix instrumentals and choir to make songs that range from truly epic to airy and fantastic. Also, try the Dragon Age II and Dragon Age: Origins soundtrack. Fenris's Theme. That's all that needs to be said. It makes you feel like you're walking on air.


----------



## Ghost

When I'm writing, I prefer music with interesting instrumental parts and simpler vocals if there are any. Classical and progressive folk are good for me. Sometimes I'll go with what I listen to normally, but I can get distracted and sing along or fiddle with the playlist. I like Kurt Atterberg because his music makes me think of a movie without calling to mind a certain one. I also like Tenhi and Hoelderlin.

I don't know why it matters to me since the music gets zoned out when I'm completely focused.


----------



## Ceresz

Currently I've been listening to a lot of Sigur RÃ³s when conlanging and/or writing. Their music always seems to get me into the creative mood. I've also been listening to Chopin a lot more than I used to, especially his Nocturnes.


----------



## Nyx

As music is my muse, I listen to a lot of music. Currently though I have been tuning into the Anime music over on a shoutcast station and it is amazing what that station has done for my fantasy series that I thought I could never write. I can post the link to the direct shoutcast, if I am allowed, as well as link to the directory of Jpop where there are loads of anime music stations.


----------



## Masronyx

Music? For me, it all depends on what mood I'm in, and depends on my work at the time. 
School work? That would be George Gershwin, Paul Whiteman,or Peggy Lee. 
Writing fiction/non-fiction? As previously stated, depends on my mood.  I have an eclectic collection, Florence + the Machine, Pink Floyd, Neko Case, Black Sabbath... Basically, what ever blocks out the rest of the world so I can get something done. Sometimes I have a hard time focusing no matter what anyway, so music doesn't usually help with that...


----------



## Xarxium

Ehh, I like to listen to a nice orchestra. Especially the soundtrack to Skyrim! Hehe, I'm a nerd.


----------



## Sparkie

I'll listen to almost anything.  Old school R&B, classic rock, jazz, blues, techno, anything goes.  Except for when I'm writing a really intense action scene.  Then I put on Metallica's S&M album.  It's the only music I can to listen to when people are killing and dying in my mind.  Lately I've been playing a lot of Solar Fields type stuff on Pandora, but that's just a phase.  I like almost all types of music.


----------



## Erica

I have a huge mix of music of varying genres on my ipod and my computer. Most of it's older rock type music and some classical, but there's a real mix. I have a bunch of songs that reflect some of the emotions/themes relating to what I'm writing, so I'll put that on if I need a bit of a muse.


----------



## madhatter

We Don't need another hero by Tina Turner. If you listen to the lyrics you get fantasy scenes popping into your head.


----------



## Ireth

I have several lists of songs that inspire me to write about certain characters or situations. Within Temptation gives me a lot of inspiration for a lot of dark stuff, as does Nox Arcana. For lighter stuff I tend toward Enya, Loreena McKennitt and the like.


----------



## Twook00

When writing, I usually turn on Pandora and listen to film scores (game of thrones or LOTR or some Tim Burton movie) or classical guitar (Andres Segovia is great).

For inspiration:  Tool, APC, Mastodon, Alter Bridge, Deftones… too many to tell really.


----------



## Steerpike

I've seen Mastodon play live a few times. Good stuff. One show, Baroness was opening, and then the Baroness guys came out and played with Mastodon. Was pretty cool.


----------



## Twook00

Mastodon is amazing.  Quickly becoming one of my favorites.  I'll have to check out Baroness!


----------



## Steerpike

Dude, check it out 







Also, I had a beer with the singer and other guitarist after the show, and they're just really nice guys.


----------



## Twook00

Hey, that's good stuff.  And the cover art on those videos is epic.


----------



## Steerpike

Twook00 said:


> Hey, that's good stuff.  And the cover art on those videos is epic.



Yeah, I like the cover art for their albums. I have both the red and blue albums, and both are excellent.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Mostly movie soundtracks:

_Tron Legacy_
_Inception_
_The Lord of the Rings_ (all three)
_Pirates of the Caribbean_ (first three)
_The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ (Fincher version)
_Harry Potter_ (1-5)
_Star Wars_ (all six)

My NIP was written while listening to these albums about 50 times each. Pretty much anything without words works, though.


----------



## Mindfire

Ireth said:


> I have several lists of songs that inspire me to write about certain characters or situations.



I do this to. Film scores: anything from Batman, Transformers, Star Wars, Narnia, LOTR, The Last Airbender (bad movie, great music, go figure) and just about anything by Hans Zimmer. Also just about anything by Immediate Music, Globus, Celtic Woman, Yanni, Enya, or Karl Jenkins. A little bit of Nightwish, and the Skyrim theme every so often.

Also, I find a bunch of songs that really stick with me and then sort them into categories to associate them with different nations, landscapes, or characters. Then i listen to those themes when writing those places or characters. Just like in a movie, a character's motif can help you remember and emphasize their traits in a way that a simple list of characteristics can't do.


----------



## Varamyrr

Mindfire said:


> I do this to. Film scores: anything from Batman, Transformers, Star Wars, Narnia, LOTR, The Last Airbender (bad movie, great music, go figure) and just about anything by Hans Zimmer. Also just about anything by Immediate Music, Globus, Celtic Woman, Yanni, Enya, or Karl Jenkins. A little bit of Nightwish, and the Skyrim theme every so often.
> 
> Also, I find a bunch of songs that really stick with me and then sort them into categories to associate them with different nations, landscapes, or characters. Then i listen to those themes when writing those places or characters. Just like in a movie, a character's motif can help you remember and emphasize their traits in a way that a simple list of characteristics can't do.



This is pretty much what I'm listening aswell. However, an occasional Vivaldo/Beethoven/Mozart is not that bad either


----------



## Mindfire




----------



## studentofrhythm

Anyone here listen to Sigur RÃ³s?  Their special EP of _SaeglÃ³pur_ is very evocative.  I think _()_, _Takk_ and _Valtari_ would set nice fantasy moods too.

Also, go on youtube and search for Jordi Savall.  This guy has been playing renaissance and baroque music in several ensembles for years and you can find a lot of his recordings there.

One good Medieval ensemble I've found recently is Alba.  I particularly enjoy their _Die Tenschen Morder_.  There's also Ensemble Orientis Partibus -- I've heard their _O Roma Nobilis_ which has become one of my favorites.  Gregorio and Eduardo Paniagua's _Musique Arabo-Andalouse_ has long been a favorite too.  I also love Magnificentia Iberica's _Music of Medieval Spain_.


----------



## Ghost

studentofrhythm said:


> Anyone here listen to Sigur RÃ³s?



Oh, me! Me me me! They're definitely up there for zoning out music. I like Promise and the Monster's _Transparent Knives_ and Rio en Medio's _Frontier LP_ for that as well. I'd recommend Efterklang if you like Sigur RÃ³s. _Parades_ or _Under Giant Trees_ are good albums to start. I'd think they're good for writing fantasy or science fiction.


----------



## topazfire

I tend to look for songs where the mood and lyrics echo the place or the moment that my characters are experiencing. If it is some sort of epic battle then I certainly turn to a lot of the soundtracks already mentioned. When it is a specific scene between a couple of characters, especially if they are in different places emotionally, I listen to music that I feel represents them at the time. 

I actually listen to a lot of indie rock and new alternative rock with some characters, and more mellow stuff with other characters. I have a writing playlist on my iPod that has 50 songs (all of them released within the past 5-10 years) that I draw mood and inspiration from when I write.


----------



## Bear

I don't listen to music when I write. Sometimes I leave the tv on set to some sort of news or something.


----------



## Steerpike

studentofrhythm said:


> Anyone here listen to Sigur RÃ³s?



Yep. They're good.


----------



## Jabrosky

It depends largely on my setting's cultural flavor. For an African-themed story I choose either traditional African music or R&B, whereas for something more European-inspired I choose Celtic. For something more modern I would choose metal or techno. Additionally I prefer songs with a faster, more aggressive sound for action scenes.


----------



## Lawfire

I have a hard time writing while listening to anything with lyrics. However, I like to sit and brainstorm with music on. Usually something heavy and loud.


----------



## SeverinR

I occasionally find period instrument music to help get in the mood.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...E961748A17338D564B69E961748A17338D564&first=0

I liked this even if it is modern on the harp.
harp music stair way - Bing Videos


----------



## ArelEndan

I usually listen to Celtic when I write or something relaxed like Josh Groban and Il Divo. I'll switch it up based on mood or culture, too. I've listened to Scottish pipes and drums bands when writing action, contemporary pop for a sci-fi novella, and Asian wind instruments while working on an idea for a culture inspired by ancient China.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

Best music for writing Fantasy? I can recommend some artists: 
 Brandon Fiechter
Derek Fiechter
Jeremy Soule


----------



## Electric Bone Flute

The best music to listen to is nothing. I can’t do things while listening to music; I’ll just want to play the music. I can barely write lyrics while listening to music.
I am trying to write a piece that goes along with a short story I’m writing. All I’ve got is a primal sounding drum loop.


----------



## The Dark One

Music distracts me when writing, unless it's something I know so well I can hear it without consciously listening.

So I mainly write unaccompanied, but if I do want music it'll be very old favourites like Jethro Tull's Benefit, or Exit Stage Left by Rush.


----------



## Gurkhal

I join this cabal of necromancers. What is dead lives again!

What you guys need is old school stuff.


----------



## Chris O'Brien

Mythic Scribes said:


> Do you listen to music when writing?  I do.  It helps me to focus.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for music that inspires you?



Depends on the nature of the scene. I don't use music to keep focused, but as a driving force of inspiration.

Chilled out areas, maybe sad moments... Amethystium. I've also borrowed on some of his track names such as the Shadowlands (afterlife), Solace (a region) etc... but that's by the by.

For something more upbeat and flghty, Two Steps From Hell is a good artist. John Murphy Adagiobin D Minor (Bombastic Version);has a very finale theme to it too.

As a rule, I tend to avoid electric guitars and the metal stuff but I once loved using Nightwing for the same.


----------



## Chris O'Brien

Nightwish*

Can anyone advise how to edit a post? I'm lost... So a lot of messaging on my phone so typo-city.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

You can only edit before 1 hour has passed.


----------



## Nighty_Knight

I like anything that reflects the era and environment I’m writing. Medieval fantasy I like to listen to stuff from Adrian Von Ziegler, Brunuhville, and even video game soundtracks. If it is something modern or cyberpunky, anything rock, metal, and especially synthwave music. If it were to be steampunk or some dark Victorian era horror I would listen to classical music, anything with string instruments and harpsichords, and even industrial rock. Pirate stuff probably a lot of drinking songs and stuff by Finntroll, Trollfest, and Alestorm.


----------



## Chris O'Brien

Brunheville is great, Night Knight. Used the Wolf and the Moon when a key character joined a losing battle and begun turning things about.

Adrian von Ziegler - Night Without A Star. Switched things about and used this for a short fight in the middle of a deluge where a character was killed immediately. Very poignant.

Audiomachine is also another good one.

But for those who've not heard him, try Amethystium. Also, Hanz Zimmer.


----------

